# Starting new FT job in 8 weeks, but won't get paid for a while after. Info please?



## wp86 (28 Aug 2012)

Hi,

I am currently receiving JSA, but I will be starting a new full time, permanent job on October 22nd.

However, due to getting paid a back month, I won't get paid until the end of November. My income will go like this:

October 22nd - Start job
November 30th - Receive one week's pay (for the week I worked in October)
December 31st - Receive one month's pay (for the month of November)
January 31st - Receive one month's pay (for the month of December)
....and so on

As you can see, despite starting the job on October 22nd, I won't actually receive any significant income until the end of December. 

Will I be eligible for any social welfare payments after October 22nd? I really won't be able to live until the end of December with next to no income.


----------



## mathepac (29 Aug 2012)

I have never, ever heard of a job that expects a "back month" as well as the payment in arrears that monthly paid employees are subject to anyway.

The "normal" scenario would be

October 22 start job
October 31 get October pay
November 30th get November pay
or 
November 30th get October & November's pay

Premium payments (shift allowances, bonuses, overtime, etc.) could be paid a month in arrears (November premiums paid in December(.

Are you sure you got the payment details correct?


----------



## vandriver (29 Aug 2012)

Possibly you may not get the weeks pay in October,as you may have missed the pay run,and you will get that week in November along with Novembers wages.


----------



## gipimann (29 Aug 2012)

If you do face a significant gap between starting work and getting paid, you may be eligible for Supplementary Welfare Allowance (SWA) which can be paid to people pending wages.

Contact the SWA Officer at your local health centre or SW office for more information on making an application.


----------



## wp86 (29 Aug 2012)

gipimann said:


> If you do face a significant gap between starting work and getting paid, you may be eligible for Supplementary Welfare Allowance (SWA) which can be paid to people pending wages.
> 
> Contact the SWA Officer at your local health centre or SW office for more information on making an application.



Thanks gipimann, I will do that.


----------



## joska (11 Sep 2012)

Hey,

I've missed my pay run in my new job. I want to Social Welfare Officer and explained situation that my JB stopped as I got a job but I won't get pay for next 6 weeks. So I got €110 payment a week till my first pay day. Just had to bring confirmation from job confirming when my first pay day is.


----------

